# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Is now a good time to buy silver?

## westkyle

At around $20 an ounce I don't know if I should wait or go ahead an buy for my first purchase of silver.  I have only really looked at APMEX and I couldn't find a local silver coin dealer close enough to think about driving there.  Is purchasing online worth the shipping fee?  Are there other sites I should check out first?  Will silver start heading up in price again anytime soon?

I, also, made another thread a few days ago and got no reply in the Off Topic section. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...recious-Metals

If anyone had any comments about that thread it would be appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## KEEF

I buy through gainesvillecoins.com, but only when I buy in large enough quantities to off-set the price of shipping.  Otherwise, I drive down to local gold/silver shops and just buy directly from them.

----------


## ctiger2

If you don't have any metal (silver), you should get some asap. 20% of your invest-able wealth should be in metal (silver if your young, gold if your old). Think of it as _wealth insurance_ like you have other forms of insurance. Start with some junk silver coins, only buy 1oz Coins or smaller denominations. Use this site to find the best deals: https://comparesilverprices.com/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Do you think it will be more valuable in the future?  

http://www.ebullionguide.com/price-c...t-5-years.aspx

----------


## Michigan11

Buy in 8 weeks from today

----------


## erowe1

IMHO, yes, it's a pretty good time. But don't blame me if I'm wrong.

----------


## westkyle

> If you don't have any metal (silver), you should get some asap. 20% of your invest-able wealth should be in metal (silver if your young, gold if your old). Think of it as _wealth insurance_ like you have other forms of insurance. Start with some junk silver coins, only buy 1oz Coins or smaller denominations. Use this site to find the best deals: https://comparesilverprices.com/


Are you sure about the junk silver coins?  If the SHTF how do you know something is silver anyways?  I have never held it in my hands before, so I don't know what to look for.  Would it be better to get well known coins instead?

----------


## Seraphim

"junk" silver is well known amongst people who invest in silver and older folks.

Pre-1964 American coinage is 90% silver. It's actually perfect for SHTF.




> Are you sure about the junk silver coins?  If the SHTF how do you know something is silver anyways?  I have never held it in my hands before, so I don't know what to look for.  Would it be better to get well known coins instead?

----------


## eduardo89

> Are you sure about the junk silver coins?  If the SHTF how do you know something is silver anyways?  I have never held it in my hands before, so I don't know what to look for.  Would it be better to get well known coins instead?


Junk silver is extremely well known. Practically anyone who knows about coins or silver knows that all dimes, quarters, and half dollars minted pre-1964 contain 90% silver. You also know that a half dollar has twice as much silver as a quarter, which in turn has 2.5 times as much silver as a dime. Very easy to trade with.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> At around $20 an ounce I don't know if I should wait or go ahead an buy for my first purchase of silver.  I have only really looked at APMEX and I couldn't find a local silver coin dealer close enough to think about driving there.  Is purchasing online worth the shipping fee?  Are there other sites I should check out first?  Will silver start heading up in price again anytime soon?
> 
> I, also, made another thread a few days ago and got no reply in the Off Topic section. 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...recious-Metals
> 
> If anyone had any comments about that thread it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I would say go ahead and buy.  I never imagined it would be the this low for this long.  I really hope it goes up because I've net lost money on silver so far.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

If you're thinking long term then there's absolutely no doubt today's silver prices are a must buy. 

We're essentially at the 2000 lows when adjusted for real inflation. 

I've been stacking for 3 years now and while I regret not selling at 50 (and buying all the way down from 50 ever since) I still sleep soundly knowing that over the course of the long term my currency is safe in real money whether it be silver or gold. 

The GSR is so out of whack right now and is leaning in silver's direction as of today... 

Oh and we got a "the fed chairman is speaking today" manipulative crash down to the low 19s for absolutely no reason.

Yes, silver is a good buy today.

----------


## cubical

No, silver is not a buy anymore than copper or brass. Buy gold.

----------


## eduardo89

> No, silver is not a buy anymore than copper or brass. Buy gold.


Completely disagree. Buy gold *and* silver.

----------


## LadyBastiat

> Buy in 8 weeks from today


Please elaborate... Unless of course you're kidding and I'm just too obtuse to figure that out.

----------


## oyarde

I bought a couple of About Uncirculated 1940's Walking Liberty halves today. I gave $7 and two dozen organic brown eggs for the pair.

----------


## Jordan

Asking this here is like asking a car salesman if you need a new car.

----------


## Schifference

Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow are the best times to buy PM's.

----------


## Michigan11

> Please elaborate... Unless of course you're kidding and I'm just too obtuse to figure that out.


No, I'm serious. I get pretty acurate vibes of energy on things and trends. So say 8 weeks from today, that would be the middle of September or even early September.

----------


## oyarde

> Asking this here is like asking a car salesman if you need a new car.


New cars lose value faster than anything I could think of .My car salesman earns a pretty good living , I do not know though how many are used to new ratio though.

----------


## oyarde

Spot now, Silver $19.53 , Gold $1297.

----------


## cubical

> *New cars lose value faster than anything I could think of .*My car salesman earns a pretty good living , I do not know though how many are used to new ratio though.


Did you think about silver over the last 2 years?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you think about silver over the last 2 years?


Good point , I have bought some silver at around $26 , but most of what I have , around fifty percent , I got at less than $10.Any numistics I have bought in the past couple years that I did not gift to the Grand kids or resell , I could easily auction now for more than I pd.

----------


## oyarde

I do plan to buy one more new vehicle in 2019 .I should be able to make do with that then until I die

----------


## oyarde

> Did you think about silver over the last 2 years?


On the other hand it is not going to go to zero , like a stock can.

----------


## oyarde

I do think Cubical is right about having some gold if you can afford it. I keep lead,brass ,copper , silver and gold.I recycle aluminum . My circumstances are different than many though , I am not particulary young and will be in position where there is very little I need , or should need to purchase if things turn drastically worse. Even without electricity , I can have heat , light , water , warm water.I have  food, seeds , the ability, land and knowledge to grow , husband or harvest anything needed.I have a general lack of faith in mankind , govt which is based only on my experience and observation over time. I have benefitted greatly by being raised by people who were frugal , could feed themselves and others , had a very good work ethic , knew what real money, wealth , production , skill were. I delight in teaching a child to catch a fish , clean it , cook it , probably the same way I was delighted when one of my Great Aunts and my Father taught me.....

----------


## westkyle

Thanks for the info guys.  In regards to other investments(mutual funds, stocks, etc.), though, do you guys have any websites or books for people who need a crash course in such things?  I'm scared to buy stocks in case the economy goes downhill again.  I'm about to buy some silver in the next few days probably from APMEX.

BTW, how expensive are the taxes when you have stocks and such?

----------


## Arklatex

I haven't bought much silver in a long while but something was pushing me last Thursday night to do so, boy am I glad I did!

----------


## jtap

I have been researching the same question. I went to a local coin shop. They wanted 4.25 plus spot on silver eagles. Put 10% tax on that and it is about the same to ship a couple silver dollars bought online. Now, if you increase the amount you plan to purchase to around 20 silver eagles, the savings from buying online increase since the shipping is flat rate and tax is percent based. About a week ago 20 from the dealer would cost ~530 (482 +tax)and online from www.providentmetals.com the same amount would be 485 (476+9shipping). That's a decent savings.

----------


## oyarde

> I have been researching the same question. I went to a local coin shop. They wanted 4.25 plus spot on silver eagles. Put 10% tax on that and it is about the same to ship a couple silver dollars bought online. Now, if you increase the amount you plan to purchase to around 20 silver eagles, the savings from buying online increase since the shipping is flat rate and tax is percent based. About a week ago 20 from the dealer would cost ~530 (482 +tax)and online from www.providentmetals.com the same amount would be 485 (476+9shipping). That's a decent savings.


What else , than Silver Eagles did they have at your local shop ? Any gold Quarter  Eagle's?

----------


## jtap

> What else , than Silver Eagles did they have at your local shop ? Any gold Quarter  Eagle's?


They had lots of stuff. I just looked at silver eagles and junk silver which they had in the back and he gave me a quote on the price (can't recall it) but I would have to pick it out myself.

I did see some gold coins by the silver eagles...but can't recall what they were or what they were called. I think they were 1/2 oz and maybe 700-800.

So even though the silver price is down you think gold is a better buy? Or am I reading into your statement something that isn't there?

----------


## PierzStyx

> Do you think it will be more valuable in the future?  
> 
> http://www.ebullionguide.com/price-c...t-5-years.aspx


I think it'll always have value, more so than the fiat dollar which has only went down in worth.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Completely disagree. Buy gold *and* silver.


Exactly. Hard to buy anything with a gold coin and get any equivalent worth. Not so much with silver.

----------


## westkyle

How about http://www.apmex.com/product/17258/1...roduct-reviews

A good deal?  I wanted to purchase my first silver online first before I go and find a local place to hopefully get a better bang for my buck.

Is the fact that the coins only have .3617 of pure silver something to be concerned about?  Or is it more cost effective to buy american eagles or something equivalent to that?  I have been watching the price of silver to see if it would go down, but it looks like it may be going up and up today.  Any reply are appreciated.  Thanks guys.

----------


## Seraphim

They are 90% silver, old school American pocket change. Hard to go wrong if the price is right.




> How about http://www.apmex.com/product/17258/1...roduct-reviews
> 
> A good deal?
> 
> Is the fact that they only have .3617 of silver of pure silver something to be concerned about?  Or is it more cost effective to buy american eagles or something equivalent to that?  I have been watching the price of silver to see if it would go down, but it looks like it may be going up and up today.  Any reply are appreciated.  Thanks guys.

----------


## westkyle

> They are 90% silver, old school American pocket change. Hard to go wrong if the price is right.


Concerning the link to those coins.  Is that a decent price to buy?  Forgive my ignorance.  How would you go about calculating this?

----------


## Seraphim

14.33 each? Steep assuming your .3617 ratio is correct.
Check the spot price.

Use the ratio to find out the price per ounce. 

If the price is within 10% of spot you have yourself a deal. Physical always has a premium to paper spot.

If spot is 22$, expect to pay around 25$ an ounce for a 1oz coin. 




> Concerning the link to those coins.  Is that a decent price to buy?  Forgive my ignorance.  How would you go about calculating this?

----------


## erowe1

> Concerning the link to those coins.  Is that a decent price to buy?  Forgive my ignorance.  How would you go about calculating this?


There isn't a single right way to go about calculating it. If anybody had one, they'd be fools to share it publicly.

Whatever the price is at any time, it is what it is because a whole lot of people who have a lot more at stake in it than you or I ever will think it's a good price to sell, and a whole lot of the same kind of people think it's a good price to buy.

----------


## Seraphim

Lulz, what?

Calculate the price per ounce of silver based on the demands of the seller and compare it to spot. If it is in line with spot + the usual premium, you have a solid price.




> There isn't a single right way to go about calculating it. *If anybody had one, they'd be fools to share it publicly.*
> Whatever the price is at any time, it is what it is because a whole lot of people who have a lot more at stake in it than you or I ever will think it's a good price to sell, and a whole lot of the same kind of people think it's a good price to buy.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday would have been a good day.

----------


## erowe1

> Lulz, what?
> 
> Calculate the price per ounce of silver based on the demands of the seller and compare it to spot. If it is in line with spot + the usual premium, you have a solid price.


Oh, I thought the question was about the spot price.

----------


## torchbearer

> Do you think it will be more valuable in the future?  
> 
> http://www.ebullionguide.com/price-c...t-5-years.aspx


not sure if silver will be more valuable...
but i can tell you for certain that if the federal government keeps going on its current trajectory- it will take a lot of FRNs to buy an ounce of silver.

----------


## westkyle

> 14.33 each? Steep assuming your .3617 ratio is correct.
> Check the spot price.
> 
> Use the ratio to find out the price per ounce. 
> 
> If the price is within 10% of spot you have yourself a deal. Physical always has a premium to paper spot.
> 
> If spot is 22$, expect to pay around 25$ an ounce for a 1oz coin.


Yeah from my what I got it should be 9.22 per coin if compared to a silver eagles amount of silver.  I thought the coins I listed would be considered junk silver, but I guess they are uncirculated.  Should I get coins with 40 percent or 90 percent silver?

----------


## Seraphim

Do a cost analysis on each.

I prefer 90% by a long shot, but that's personal preference. If the price of the coins were cheap relative to spot, have at it with 40%.




> Yeah from my what I got it should be 9.22 per coin if compared to a silver eagles amount of silver.  I thought the coins I listed would be considered junk silver, but I guess they are uncirculated.  Should I get coins with 40 percent or 90 percent silver?

----------


## westkyle

> Do a cost analysis on each.
> 
> I prefer 90% by a long shot, but that's personal preference. If the price of the coins were cheap relative to spot, have at it with 40%.



Hmm.. with this premium it might take a while to come out with a profit.  Hopefully not to long, though.  At least it seems to be a good investment in order to protect my wealth and maybe one day make some if I decided to sell it for some paper dollars.  Do local dealers usually sell with cheaper premiums or are they just as much as online in your guys experience?

----------


## Seraphim

You need to do a lot of the research yourself - pertaining to local vendors.




> Hmm.. with this premium it might take a while to come out with a profit.  Hopefully not to long, though.  At least it seems to be a good investment in order to protect my wealth and maybe one day make some if I decided to sell it for some paper dollars.  Do local dealers usually sell with cheaper premiums or are they just as much as online in your guys experience?

----------


## Zippyjuan

The premiums are important.  If for example a dealer has a ten percent premium, you pay $110 for $100 worth of silver. And he will discount it by that much when he buys it back from you meaning he will pay $90 for $100 worth of silver-  so just to break even, the price needs to go up by at least 20%. The higher the mark-up the higher your break even will be.   Some states may add a sales tax- if yours does, you need to get even higher of a return. If the sales tax is eight percent, you need almost 30% gains in price just to break even with a ten percent premium.

----------


## erowe1

Also, for junk silver, check coinflation.com.

----------

